# Tetanus anti-toxin dosage?



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

For tetanus anti-toxin (*not toxoid*), what is the goat dosage? My little bottles say to give the whole thing to the animal but of course they are not labeled for goats and I have NDs. I do not need to use it yet, but I don't want to have to look this up when I have a goat that has a deep cut, etc. I can only seem to find information on the toxoid for goats, usually as CD&T... Help?

Please let me know from where your information came, too.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Go to dairygoatinfo.com and look up in goatkeeping101

Patty


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Can anyone pass on the info for us that would like to know the dose of antitoxin?
I can only get the stuff for horses here and I dont think a horse dose is the same for a goat.
I dont belong to any other animal forum so I cant search the other forums site.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is what Fias website says...
SQ Injection
* 1/2 ml for newborns
* 1 ml for adults


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I usually give my lambs 1.5 ML which equals 500 units. There's really no "set" dosage
There are 1500 units per vial


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

www.fiascofarm.com

*Tetanus - **Antitoxin*



*For treatment of:*
For short-term protection against tetanus and tetanus-like infections.
Used after a wound or at the time of any surgical procedure i.e. disbudding, castration, tattooing, etc.

*Goat dose & treatment:* SQ Injection
1/2 ml for newborns
1 ml for adults

*Tetanus - **Antitoxin*



*For treatment of:*
For short-term protection against tetanus and tetanus-like infections.
Used after a wound or at the time of any surgical procedure i.e. disbudding, castration, tattooing, etc.

*Goat dose & treatment:* SQ Injection
1/2 ml for newborns
1 ml for adults


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

trappmountain said:


> www.fiascofarm.com
> 
> *Tetanus - **Antitoxin*
> 
> ...


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it depend on wether you are using it for a preventiative treatment or acute onset of symptoms. the whole bottle thing is for acute tetanus, meaning your goat is dying of tetanus. in that case massive amounts of the anti toxin are given in attempt to save the animal. that is different than if you intend on giving a prophylactic dose before or after a procedure.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The 1500 unit vial is for 3 shots for prevention ie: you are disbudding or castrating kids out of unvaccinated dams. The vaccine has a very short life of about 10 days in the kid so you really have to repeat the shots until the second injection of Tetanus Toxoid.

The 1500 IU vial is considered one dose for a tragic accident in an adult goat who has been vaccinated with Tetanus Toxoid. Along with Tetanus toxoid given 21 days apart and repeating the antitoxin until the second does of tetanus toxoid seals immunity.

It takes alot of tetanus antitoxin vials to treat a goat who is in tetanus crisis. The dosages can be found in Goat Medicine, for the antitoxin and other treatments, which even in experienced hands rarely a 100% outcome.


My source: Using it. Vicki


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks all. How the heck did I miss it on Fiasco's site??? LOL Sheesh, I have been spending too much time in the barn (if there is such a thing) - I'm rusty on the 'net these days! I also must have missed it in the Goat Medicine book. Darnit!

Vicki - you mention that the 1500 unit vial is to be used on a goat that already had the tetanus toxoid. How does that differ for a goat that has *not* had the toxoid?

Do you guys use either the tetanus toxoid or the anti-toxin when you are tattooing?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Goats who are unvaccinated and come from unvaccinated stock have no immunity to tetanus. So you would be back in the catagory with an injury of not only having to use the antitoxin but continueing to use it every 10 days while two shots of Toxoid was given and immunty sealed.

The only antiphalxsis I have ever seen was from tetanus antitoxin, I would do everything in your herd you can to not have to use antitoxins of any kind.

Tattooing correctly would give you no reason to have to use tetanus vaccines. But once again it is just so much easier to vaccinate dams so you aren't dealing with vaccinations in kids until 6 weeks. Plus it boosts maternal immunity and there is no better vaccine than colostrum. Vicki


----------

